# KCBS Nominations for Board



## jminion1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nominations for a three year term to the KCBS Board are being accepted. Nominations close October 31, 2007. Do you know a qualified person? Do you have skills in non-Profit administration? Would a KCBS member desire to devote their efforts for the future of KCBS? 

For nomination and election information go to WWW.KCBS.US

Merl Whitebook
KCBS Nominating Chairperson


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2007)

I suppose if "Someone" would have held up their end of the bargain for a quarterly show the nominations would get a lot of air play...but alas...they lose out!

Oh, Vote Tana Shupe!


----------

